# The driving Problem



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

:rant:Ok heres my thing. When Im driving with the misses I get the feeling that Im with a driving instructor. Who else here has that problem.

Sounds silly but I know Im not the only one.:rofl:

You ever have to give up your radio to get some peace and quiet?

Ive given up on even trying to explain the rule about whoever drives has control of the radio.:yawn2:

And who here realize that they drive speed limit or less when they are with their other than when their by themselves:rofl:

:rant:


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

iheartmywife said:


> :rant:Ok heres my thing. When Im driving with the misses I get the feeling that Im with a driving instructor. Who else here has that problem.
> 
> Sounds silly but I know Im not the only one.:rofl:
> 
> ...


:lol:

I DEFINATLEY drive slower when there are people in the car with me. I also cant stand to have the radio loud when there are other people in the car (doesnt matter if I am driving or not). But when I am alone....I speed and crank the radio to the point that I drown out my awful attempts at karaoke LOL


----------



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

:rofl:


stumped said:


> :lol:
> 
> I DEFINATLEY drive slower when there are people in the car with me. I also cant stand to have the radio loud when there are other people in the car (doesnt matter if I am driving or not). But when I am alone....I speed and crank the radio to the point that I drown out my awful attempts at karaoke LOL


:iagree:
:smthumbup:

lmao I do the same thing. Just me the radio and I beat the hell out the steering wheel when a song comes on I like. I know my car gets pissed when a particular song comes on:rofl:


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

iheartmywife said:


> :rant:Ok heres my thing. When Im driving with the misses I get the feeling that Im with a driving instructor. Who else here has that problem.
> 
> Sounds silly but I know Im not the only one.:rofl:
> 
> ...


ha! try driving with your 16yr old daughter in the car. cuz that's when i got the lecture about double-fines in construction zones! just one of the many pearls of wisdom from my darling teenage daughter!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

When I was in high school my friend who did not yet have her license would not only take over the radio but also the horn whenever she saw a cute guy...Needless to say, it was very distracting for a new driver so one day I told her if she honked my horn again I would honk her left (insert crude word for breast here) It was probably only a matter of minutes until she got 'honked' and never tried it again


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine is the "I'm a better driver so I can do things that I'd chastise you for". Whenever I cut someone off or run a yellow light, I get a lecture, but if she does it, its good driving.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to be so bad at telling my H how to drive. ive compared his driving to my grandma's, but i've had a few people tell me that my driving is like being on a rollercoaster; just before you think you're going to die, it stops...lol.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

I know this is about "woman back seat drivers" but I just have to say I have the same problem with my husband, so there. 
He always tells me that I'm going too fast, too slow......and yet he's the one who totaled 5 cars since we've been together. 4 of those accidents were his fault and I had 3 accidents and non my fault. 

But I do have a good joke about the subject.

A husband enters the kitchen to find his wife just beginning to fry two eggs. He says to her, "You can't fry two eggs in the same pan, there's not enough room!" He looks in the pan and says, "Did you put butter in the pan? I told you to put butter in the pan when you cook the eggs!" The wife starts to flip the eggs and the husband says "You can't flip with that spatula, use the other one." Frustrated, the wife turns to the husband and says, "I'm 46 years old, don't you think I know how to fry an egg?' The husband says, "Well, yeah. I just wanted you to know how I feel when I'm driving."


----------



## Godiva (Nov 7, 2008)

Um, I'm afraid I myself have been guilty of backseat-driving, and frankly I have no idea why I did it! I know it's annoying and rude, and it'd gotten to the point where I told my husband he can just transport me in the trunk, but luckily for me, he never took up the suggestion. I just didn't know how to relax and be driven around. 

I think one of the reasons was the horrible fear of losing him to an accident. Few mistakes are as costly to one's well-being than those made while driving. Not to excuse my bad behavior, but I have to say it did improve a lot once he learned my far and made the promise to always focus and drive defensively.


----------



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

My wife did not start driving until about 5 years into our marriage. I was the one that taught her how to drive. She became more of the backseat driver when she learned how to drive, and I figured out why.

When you are in the passenger seat, you do not have control of the car. There are some instances where, as a driver, I know I can squeeze into a tight spot; but as a passenger, she imagines her side of the car scratching something (wall, other vehicle, etc.)

I used to do the "would you rather drive?" conversation with her.

Now she never comments on my driving anymore. She just instinctively holds onto the handle bar whenever the ride gets too exciting for her.

Those moments are few and far between when I got the Prius, though. Trying to raise that MPG kinda has its drawbacks


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

I honestly think this is an "issue" all couples have. I have to admit I do the same thing, but only when he is driving my van. He drives a Nissan maxima so there is quite a size difference....but I dont actually tell him how to drive...or I didnt until I got fed up with him telling ME how to drive....I just make fun of the curbs he likes to hit and the SUPER wide turns he likes to make while driving my van.

And I heartmywife..at least you gave her the courtesy of having control of the radio while she drove. This was an issue between myself and my husband forever...he ALWAYS had control of the radio..no matter who was driving or who's car it was....very annoying!!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

When I die, I want to go quietly in my sleep, just like my grandpa. Not like the screaming passengers in his car.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> When I die, I want to go quietly in my sleep, just like my grandpa. Not like the screaming passengers in his car.


:rofl: MAkes sense. :rofl:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Im always sensible. Stick to limits etc. But i think its because i hate driving.

I hate every aspect of drivin and i hate being a passenger.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't even imagine what that feels like. I'd be lost without my car.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

*Aceso* said:


> I can't even imagine what that feels like. I'd be lost without my car.


i'd would be lost without the car, but i stil hate the concept of driving. im just not good. but this prob comes after having 3 car crashes and i nearly lost my life after the 1st.
so thats my experiences/mistakes.:rofl:


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

There you go. I'm lost. No car anymore.  I had a car accident on the way to work yesterday and it was once again "MAN'S" fault. What does that prove.  Oh I'm just kidding. I'm sure there is a woman or two out there who cant drive. 
Anyway, I am still waitting to hear what will happen with my truck. I am so sad. I loved that car.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! I hope you and anyone else in the vehicles were ok with no major injuries.


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you, StrongEnough. I am bruised and little bit sore but it's not too bad. I am just sad to see my "baby" go. I loved that car. I had it for years and and I was told by insurance company that it won't be fixed. Too much damage so they will pay me out instead.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

---She just instinctively holds onto the handle bar whenever the ride gets too exciting for her.---

Yeah, the "handle-grab"... ugh.

I do agree it stems from not being in control of the car, but the problem is I don't see any "nice" way of curing the habit. I have tried asking her nicely, and she just doesn't stop. It makes me think maybe she isn't aware of it.

I tried doing the same thing (which just makes me look like a jerk), I tried making a loud cough noise every time she does it (which just egged her on). Of course I tried asking her not to do it politely, explaining that it was distracting and tensed me up, but that didn't work either.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

A friend of mine solved the problem: he got in an accident, and now does exactly the same thing his wife used to do.

She has stopped!

Either she respects that he can now empathize, so "making him aware" of the situation is not necessary, or she found the behavior so annoying that she realized she was doing more harm than good.

Of course I don't recommend this solution, but it was a silver lining for my friend.


----------

